# DOS Dblspace - Windows XP



## Smug38 (Nov 21, 2004)

How can I access DOS DBLSPACE data on floppy with WindowsXP installed on my system?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Closing duplicate, please reply here:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=2120554


----------

